# Youth Mobility Visa Expires



## pbrar (Nov 18, 2012)

Hi there, 

I currently have a youth mobility visa that is expiring in the beginning of February and I'm trying to sort out my options but not having a lot of luck finding out what I can and can't do!

I am in a relationship over in the UK but we have no way to prove that we have been living together for 2 years and I have been between the UK and Canada during that time twice. So the unmarried partnership is out. 

I was told that I am unable to extend or apply for a new visa because I am not eligable for any other visa. 

Now when my visa expires if I leave the UK to travel for a month or so can I return as a visitor? Is there an amount of time that I have to be out of the country before I can return as a visitor or apply for a new visa? Or if I travel will I have a few days that I can stay in the UK to gather my belongings before I have to return back to Canada? 

Thanks for any help!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

pbrar said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I currently have a youth mobility visa that is expiring in the beginning of February and I'm trying to sort out my options but not having a lot of luck finding out what I can and can't do!
> 
> ...


You should not try to return as a visitor on the expiry of your YMS. This is like a red rag to a bull and you will be seized upon, grilled and probably be refused entry. Or be given just a few days to gather your belongings and leave. They know a lot of people try this on so they are looking out for them. Their arguemnt is that you cannot possibly be a genuine visitor when you've just had two years in UK to do all your sightseeing, and you are probably trying to work illegally or overstay. To be safe, you should stay away at least 6 months before trying to re-enter as visitor, and you may still be questioned in depth.
Much better to do your European travel while your YMS is still valid, and return within its validity to pack up and go home.
When you return to Canada, you are free to apply for any other visa you qualify for, such as student, fiancé(e), spouse, Tier 2 etc.


----------

